# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ حسابان >  یافتن مقدار سینوس یک درجه!!!

## mkh-ana

با سلام به همه دوستداران ریاضی

بچه ها کسی ایده ای برای بدست آوردن مقدار سینوس 1 درجه چیزی به ذهنش میرسه؟؟

((حلشو دارم بعد از حل شما میذارم))

----------


## MohammaD_Technology

خب اول 1 درجه رو به رادیان تبدیل میکنیم
بعدش سینوس رو حساب میکنیم

----------


## mkh-ana

> خب اول 1 درجه رو به رادیان تبدیل میکنیم
> بعدش سینوس رو حساب میکنیم



گفتنش خیلی راحته...

من مقدار دقیق یا خیلی نزدیک میخام..

در ضمن بسط تیلور قبول نیست!!!

----------


## MohammaD_Technology

> گفتنش خیلی راحته...
> 
> من مقدار دقیق یا خیلی نزدیک میخام..
> 
> در ضمن بسط تیلور قبول نیست!!!


بسط مک لورن چی؟؟

----------


## mkh-ana

> بسط مک لورن چی؟؟


باسواد مک لورن همون تیلوره که حول نقطه صفره!!!!

----------


## mkh-ana

سوال خیلی سخته!!!

جواب بعضی سایت ها رو بخونین:

https://math.la.asu.edu/~surgent/mat...rig_Values.pdf

اینم یه سایت دیگه:

Finding the Sine of 1 Degree


سایت دیگه:

Math Forum - Ask Dr. Math

----------


## _ZAPATA_

یك روش محاسبه برای زاویه های خیلی كوچك این است كه نسبت قوس را به شعاع حساب كنیم.
مثلا" برای زاویه 1 درجه داریم :Yahoo (2): شكل 1)    




كه قوس است.و در آن 3/1415....= است.و AB=R .پس : .

و به همین ترتیب می توان به دست آورد:






حال اگر سينوس 30 درجه را با روش فوق محاسبه كنيم ، عدد 524/0 را به جاي 500/0 به دست مي آوريم كه خطاي حاصل يعني قريب 5% خواهد بود و اين بيش از اندازه زياد است. براي اين كه بتوانيم مرزي براي روش فوق پيدا كنيم سينوس زاويه 15درجه را با دقت محاسبه مي كنيم:

با توجه به شكل 2 داريم:  

شكل2

BC را به اندازه ي خودش تا نقطه ي D امتداد مي دهيم و سپس D را به A وصل مي كنيم. در اين صورت دو مثلث مساوي ADC و ABC و زاويه BAD مساوي 30درجه به دست مي آيد. عمود BE را بر AD فرود مي آوريم ؛ مثلث قائم الزاويه BAE بازاويه 30 درجه(زاويه BAE ) به دست مي آيدو بنابراين =BE مي شود.
حال AE را از مثلث ABE طبق رابطه ي فيثاغورث به دست مي آوريم: حال در مثلث BED طول BD را محاسبه مي كنيم: 
اگر به سه رقم اعشار اكتفا كرده باشيم ، اين عدد، همان عددي است كه در جدول ها براي 15 Sin ضبط شده است.حالا اگر مقدار را با روش نسبت قوس بر شعاع محاسبه كنيم به عدد 262 /0 مي رسيم:با مقايسه دو عدد 262/0و259/0 مي بينيم كه اگر هر دو را تا دو رقم اعشار گرد كنيم به عدد 26/0 مي رسيم . خطاي حاصل از تبديل مقدار دقيق تر 259/0 به 26/0 مساوي،يعني قريب4/0% است. كه اين مقدار خطا براي محاسبه هاي عادي مانعي ندارد.براي زاويه هاي بين 15 درجه و 30 درجه مي توانيم از تناسب استفاده كنيم .به اين ترتيب استدلال مي كنيم كه اختلاف بين 30 Sin و 15 Sin برابر است با :با اضافه شدن يك درجه به زاويه،سينوس آن به اندازه اين اختلاف، يعني به اندازه زياد مي شود. خطاي اين روش است كه در محاسبات تقريبي خود از آن صرف نظر مي كنيم .

به اين ترتيب با اضافه كردن 016/ 0به سينوس 15 درجه به طور متوالي سينوس زاويه هاي 16، 17درجه و غيره به دست مي آيد:
...به همين ترتيب مي توان سينوس زاويه هاي بين 30 و 45 درجه را محاسبه نمود.
اگر اين مقدار را مرتبا" به سينوس 30 درجه اضافه كنيم به دست مي آيد:
...

حال به محاسبه ي سينوس زاويه ي حاده ي بزرگ تر از 45 درجه مي پردازيم:
براي اين منظور مي توان از قضيه ي فيثاغورث استفاده كرد.
فرض مي كنيم كه بخوا هيم سينوس زاويه 53 درجه را محاسبه كنيم:
بايد نسبت را به دست آوريم.(شكل3 )


شكل3چون37=B درجه است،پس مي توان سينوس آن را به روش قبل محا سبه كرد:
از طرفي داريم :   

بنا بر اين:     و لذا داريم : 

 




منبع : كتاب سرگرمي هاي هندسه
نوشته: ياكوب ايسيد ورويچ پرلمان

----------


## mkh-ana

> یك روش محاسبه برای زاویه های خیلی كوچك این است كه نسبت قوس را به شعاع حساب كنیم.
> مثلا" برای زاویه 1 درجه داریمشكل 1)    
> 
> 
> 
> 
> كه قوس است.و در آن 3/1415....= است.و AB=R .پس : .
> 
> و به همین ترتیب می توان به دست آورد:


عالی بود!!!

bravo!!!

----------


## mkh-ana

البته اساس این روش هم ارزی و بسط تیلوره ولی درکل خوب بود!

اما میدونیم که وقتی x به سمت صفر میل میکنه مقدار sinxبا مقدار x برابر میشه.

پس مقدار سینوس یک درجه برابرسینوس pi/180 رادیان میشه ومقدارش برابر pi/180 میشه...

البته طبق هم ارزی میدونیم که مقدار سینوس xزمانی که به صفر میل میکنه همیشه کمتر از xمیشه.

پس مقدار سینوس 1 کمی کمتر از pi/180 میشه...

----------


## _ZAPATA_

> البته اساس این روش هم ارزی و بسط تیلوره ولی درکل خوب بود!
> 
> اما میدونیم که وقتی x به سمت صفر میل میکنه مقدار sinxبا مقدار x برابر میشه.
> 
> پس مقدار سینوس یک درجه برابرسینوس pi/180 رادیان میشه ومقدارش برابر pi/180 میشه...
> 
> البته طبق هم ارزی میدونیم که مقدار سینوس xزمانی که به صفر میل میکنه همیشه کمتر از xمیشه.
> 
> پس مقدار سینوس 1 کمی کمتر از pi/180 میشه...






*ببخشید ما هنوز این قسمت رو نخوندیم چون من تازه امسال میرم سوم*  :Yahoo (83): *

ولی قبلا این روش رو دیده بودم* :Yahoo (83):

----------


## mkh-ana

هم ارزی که سینوس حول صفر داره:




به بسط تیلوری که حول نقطه صفر نوشته شود،بسط مک لورن میگویند.

----------


## Afsane-IN

من بگم؟ :Yahoo (94): 
با استفاده از ماشین حساب مهندسی  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## farshidr90

حلشو بگو دیگه. :Yahoo (75):

----------


## .MAMIN

> گفتنش خیلی راحته...
> 
> من مقدار دقیق یا خیلی نزدیک میخام..
> 
> در ضمن بسط تیلور قبول نیست!!!



خب حالا اصلا با مک لورن چجوری میشه حساب کرد؟
sin 10 درجه با 4 رقم اعشار درست
این ینی چی؟
ممنون میشم تو جوابش کمکم کنید
اگه جای 10 درجه مثلا پی ششم بود چی؟

----------

